# New and need a lot of HELP:-)



## KC96LSC (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm needing to buy a travel trailer for full time living. I live in Kansas City so we get every kind of weather. It will be parked most of the time. I'm very concerned that I'll buy something that is of poor quality or damaged in some manner. Could anyone please tell me things to look for and maybe what are some of the better brands for the money. I'm pretty set on a fifth wheel trailer and would like something at least 30' long. As for money, I need to keep it under $15,000.  Any advice anyone could share with me would greatly be appreciated very much.


----------

